# Simple fog machine wiring to add remote timer



## Bluzman23 (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi all ,
here is a video I made to show how I converted a fog machine with a manual only trigger to be able to use a remote timer to set it off. Just a meat and potatoes video my first of this type, hope it helps others who are interested in converting there machines. As always please make sure the machine is NOT powered when you open it or cut any wires.


----------

